# And still Wales is treated differently....



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2022)

Sports fans will remain shut out from professional matches and events in Wales for at least another week as part of the Welsh Government's Covid regulations, it has been announced.

First Minister Mark Drakeford confirmed on Thursday night that alert level two measures are to remain in place following the outcome of the latest Welsh Government Covid regulations review.
Utterly ridiculous.
I am officially upset.

This is what I posted on Wales Online


............................
Utterly ridiculous....but sadly expected.
Drakeford is driving people away from sport.
Why bother going back when he finally sees sense knowing your passion can be taken away from you at a moments notice?
Once I have a seen a few Dings Crusaders and Bristol Bears Womens games(
Shaftesbury Park is easy to get to)what incentive will there be for me to resume my support of my Welsh club never knowing if we will be able to finish a season?
There will be none.
Thanks for nothing


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Sports fans will remain shut out from professional matches and events in Wales for at least another week as part of the Welsh Government's Covid regulations, it has been announced.
> 
> First Minister Mark Drakeford confirmed on Thursday night that alert level two measures are to remain in place following the outcome of the latest Welsh Government Covid regulations review.
> Utterly ridiculous.
> ...


I'm sorry for you Furry.
Glad you  made that post.

Here, have a cat....


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I'm sorry for you Furry.
> Glad you  made that post.
> 
> Here, have a cat....


So tomorrow (Saturday)I will be here...

and that is Jasmine  Joyce,who is Welsh,in the picture.


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm sorry, Furry.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

God thing you live close to England, feel sorry for those who are in pars of Wales  which are much further away.

Drakeford ws almost if not completely unknown to the general public outside of Wales until this pandemic ..and having been given his office just 3 years ago, he's obviously determined to try and leave a mark in Welsh History...I think he's Odious !!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> God thing you live close to England, feel sorry for those who are in pars of Wales  which are much further away.
> 
> Drakeford ws almost if not completely unknown to the general public outside of Wales until this pandemic ..and having been given his office just 3 years ago, he's obviously determined to try and leave a mark in Welsh History...I think he's Odious !!


That is being polite.....
He has backed himself into a corner and can’t come out of it without admitting he is wrong.
It really is ridiculous I can travel 34 miles tomorrow and watch a game of rugby in what I expect to be a good crowd but next week I won’t be able to travel 5 miles down the road to watch my team.Who I hope choose not to play.
I’ll be making the 34 mile trip again...
And I hadn’t heard of him before all this....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> That is being polite.....
> He has backed himself into a corner and can’t come out of it without admitting he is wrong.
> It really is ridiculous I can travel 34 miles tomorrow and watch a game of rugby in what I expect to be a good crowd but next week I won’t be able to travel 5 miles down the road to watch my team.Who I hope choose not to play.
> I’ll be making the 34 mile trip again...
> And I hadn’t heard of him before all this....


On new Years Eve.. I was listening to the  Vine show on Radio 2.. and he was talking to a landlord of a pub on a street somewhere on the Welsh borders, who had been informed he and many other pubs couldn't open for new Years Eve.. and therefore lose potentially thousands of ££'s .. yet the pub which was less than a hundred feet from him diagonally opposite was permitted to open... and would be open for everyone to go to... can you imagine  the frustration and anger of that landlord... ?..rhetorical question obviously ...but it's pretty much the same with wee Jimmy Krankie.. given a hat and allowed the power to go to her head


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> On new Years Eve.. I was listening to the  Vine show on Radio 2.. and he was talking to a landlord of a pub on a street somewhere on the Welsh borders, who had been informed he and many other pubs couldn't open for new Years Eve.. and therefore lose potentially thousands of ££'s .. yet the pub which as less than a hundred feet from him diagonally opposite was permitted to open... and would be open for everyone to go to... can you imagine  the frustration and anger of that landlord... ?..rhetorical question obviously ...but it's pretty much the same with wee Jimmy Krankie.. given a hat and allowed the power to go to her head


Welsh pubs are open but subject to the rule of six and table service with social distancing....so many simply didn’t open on New Years Eve.
We also have track and trace but I have managed not to fill in a form in at my cafe!
But there are quite a few villages straddling the border where the rules are different according to which part of them you are in!
Even going back to level one would get me back into sport.
And as we had been at level zero I often wonder what is below that!


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2022)

I heard on the radio news that the Welsh Rugby clubs are
going to, or thinking about playing their games across the
border in England!

If they can't get income from spectators, they will all file for
bankruptcy, I think that they are trying to push the Welsh
Government, might consider allowing the supporters to stand
out in the fresh air, but that will probably never happen, until
it is too late.

I wish you luck Furryanimal.

Mike.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 8, 2022)

Mike said:


> I heard on the radio news that the Welsh Rugby clubs are
> going to, or thinking about playing their games across the
> border in England!
> 
> ...


Well,it makes sense to play in England....I was in a big crowd there today.
But at the semi pro level my team plays at I doubt we could afford the hire fee.
We certainly can’t play at home with zero crowds...we have to pay to play on our ground.With no gate or beer money we can’t afford it.
But it is utterly stupid I could travel 34 miles and be in a decent crowd because it’s in England but if my team plays next week five miles down the road I can’t be there.
The only reason Wales is not in a draconian lockdown is because the U.K. government won’t supply furlough money...so Drakeford has gone after the easy targets.....sport and concert goers.
Sport and concert going is my life!


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2022)

Wales is now the only part of mainland UK where crowds remain banned at sport after Sturgeon got rid of her very limited crowd policy today.
Not hopeful anything will change here after our Health Minister held a press conference all about pressures on the NHS.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2022)

Update...

As he can’t admit he was wrong to impose any new restrictions the dull as dishwater,negative,no personality ,apology of a leader has announced a two week gradual return to level zero( what is beyond that?) with full details to follow at lunchtime.
So at some point in the next two weeks i can go to sport and concerts again...
But there should never have been a ban at all.
No doubt more folk will have walked away for good.
I’m off to England tomorrow..


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

So this is what was announced..

Sat 15th Jan - Outdoor event numbers rise from 50 to 500 people. Fri 21st - All outdoor activity numbers go to NO LIMIT; sporting events, outdoor hospitality etc. Fri 28th - All indoor activities; nightclubs etc can reopen.
So i have a concert on February 3rd..i hope..
and i can now wander down thd road to watch a game tomorrow.
But my teams game was called off already...a 500 crowd limit would have been fine for us..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> So this is what was announced..
> 
> Sat 15th Jan - Outdoor event numbers rise from 50 to 500 people. Fri 21st - All outdoor activitie numbers go to NO LIMIT; sporting events, outdoor hospitality etc. Fri 28th - All indoor activities; nightclubs etc can reopen.
> So i have a concert on February 3rd..i hope..
> ...


..and in a couple of weeks all the restrictive  testing etc for travel will be lifted here  ( today they lifted it for travel to France) ..thank God, trouble is much as I want to get on the first plane outta here ..I feel that it'll be still too early , not to mention difficult to get onto packed flights which will be booked up months ahead  , and prices gone up significantly.. what with the price of fuel, and all the money that has to be clawed back from the last 2 years for the aviation industry.. so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what transpires...

I suspect Drayford can't stop you travelling out of the country if we in England have the restrictions lifted... or has he been given that power by Boris, as well ?


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and in a couple of weeks all the restrictive  testing etc for travel will be lifted here  ( today they lifted it for travel to France) ..thank God, trouble is much as I want to get on the first plane outta here ..I feel that it'll be still too early , not to mention difficult to get onto packed flights which will be booked up months ahead  , and prices gone up significantly.. what with the price of fuel, and all the money that has to be clawed back from the last 2 years for the aviation industry.. so I guess I'll just have to wait and see what transpires...
> 
> I suspect Drayford can't stop you travelling out of the country if we in England have the restrictions lifted... or has he been given that power by Boris, as well ?


Foreign travel is not a devolved power.That is all Boris.
Wouldn’t go to France though...you need covid passes for just about everything..
Mainland UK is essentially now lining up give or take what you need covid passes for.
I have now been informed that my concert on February 4th is safe...but my January one couldn’t have happened even if the promoter hadn’t cancelled it.
So instead of heading to England tomorrow i can now go across town to watch a game of rugby.
My team called their game off earlier in the week...we could have played if he had made this announcement on Monday.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

I wouldn't go to France anyway I was just mentioning that the restrictions to travel have been lifted.... thank Goodness that Drayford has no powers to stop you travelling... I heard that passes will not be needed at all...only masks on public transport and shops for the foreseeable future, but of course that's subject to change , should know soon for sure...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 20, 2022)

Jan 21st
Despite all Covid restrictions being lifted in England our wonderful dictator has confirmed masks and vaccine passports are to remain in Wales because they make people feel safe.( really?).
Although he won’t fine you anymore for not working from home...it is now recommended but not mandatory.
And he still won’t tell us what comes after level zero under which these restrictions remain.
Or admit he got the threat of Omicron horribly wrong.
Next review on February 11th.


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2022)

So you have to go through all of this because some people don't feel safe? Isn't that what the vaccine was supposed to be for?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Jan 21st
> Despite all Covid restrictions being lifted in England our wonderful dictator has confirmed masks and vaccine passports are to remain in Wales because they make people feel safe.( really?).
> Although he won’t fine you anymore for not working from home...it is now recommended but not mandatory.
> And he still won’t tell us what comes after level zero under which these restrictions remain.
> ...


they should put it to a poll.. see just how many people are pro and anti masks

I was listening to a phone-in on the radio in the car today, about working from home, and all the disgruntled people who now have to return to the office, and their whining and moaning about having to return.. I laughed out loud when one person rang in and  in all seriousness said they felt that not only should they be permitted to continue working from home, but as they're using more elec & gas..... the government should be paying their bills...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> they should put it to a poll.. see just how many people are pro and anti masks
> 
> I was listening to a phone-in on the radio in the car today, about working from home, and all the disgruntled people who now have to return to the office, and their whining and moaning about having to return.. I laughed out loud when one person rang in and  in all seriousness said they felt that not only should they be permitted to continue working from home, but as they're using more elec & gas..... the government should be paying their bills...


Yeah....my sister has not seen the office since  March 2020.
I don’t think she wants to either.
Actually,with compulsory working from home they have a point.Not now though.
I think enough hints were dropped yesterday that we may follow England in three weeks.
But I’ll have to show my vaccine passport at my concert on February 4th.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 21, 2022)

chic said:


> So you have to go through all of this because some people don't feel safe? Isn't that what the vaccine was supposed to be for?


I think everyone realises it is about being different to England.
But yeah...vaccines were sold as the path to normality...until we got them.
The latest excuse is now just grasping at straws.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 24, 2022)

On an unrelated note Nicola Sturgeon was on the TV yesterday and the people of Scotland can look forward to the mask mandate remaining in place ‘for years’


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> On an unrelated note Nicola Sturgeon was on the TV yesterday and the people of Scotland can look forward to the mask mandate remaining in place ‘for years’


yes I saw that.  Scotland depends on Tourism ( aside from English subsidies)..to exist ... if she continues with the mask mandate when no other country is, she's going to take the country down a rabbit hole... because who will want to visit ?


----------

